# Nosework classes



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

As if I don't already do enough with my dog, I just found out we got into nosework classes starting in January! :rockon: The instructor is certified to teach this and I've heard great things about her. We'll start with food (easy - Kit already does this very well) and then move onto birch, clove, and I think one other (can't remember). There are trials in the area, if we want certification.

I'm excited because with Kit's pointer nose and border collie intelligence, this is what she is built to do. She's gonna love it!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I've got Rikki in Nosework class at the school (but I am not teaching). She LOVES it. Funny story, the business next to us is a "beauty shop" which is almost more nightclub than beauty shop. Lots of loud parties and "interesting" folks. However they try not to boogie too hard during class time and don't complain about the occasional barking dog, so live and let live. Still, it is an unusual business with unusual clientele. Last Saturday we were doing vehicle "searches". Several cars drove tenatively through the parking lot and chose not to park! Since we're not on odors for that yet, I think they would only be in trouble if they were smuggling contraband string cheese.


----------

